# Turkey HGH availability



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Im wondering if you lads can help me out . Im due to go to Turkey next week im going to marmaris but will be renting a car. I know various anabolics are available in turkey but can you buy hg HGH over the counter ?

Any help will be appreciated .

Cheers.

Jack.


----------



## JanillTR (Jul 5, 2011)

You can easily buy Human Growth Hormone from turkish pharmacies. The product is Genotropin by Pfizer. But the prices are extremely high :/ Also i do not suggest you to use Genotropin as a Turkish Pharmacist. I got a couple of friends used this product but none of them satisfied.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

whats the deal with bringing it back from Turkey , "Midnight Express" always hits my memory when I think of turkish customs and airports

I visit Turkey every year but wouldnt fancy bringing anything back except for a moody watch


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Haha , im hoping all will go OK when i bring stuff back from Turkey. Janill is it that the GH is fake or just overpriced ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

When l went they sold fu*k all and it wasnt that much cheaper than over here so my advice would be if you have a decent source over here then dont even bother TBH.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LOLOLOL i swear, i thought you were gonna use HGH from a Turkey :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Who ???


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Just back from Turkey.

TRUST ME to get anything other than primo, anapolon and test caps you will have difficulty (I searched over 100 pharmacy over 3 days and gave up).

I managed to get some sust 250 and pregnyl (Cambridge) but in very small amounts. Price is not much better than over here either.

Turkey is for holiday, not for gear...you have been warned.


----------



## JanillTR (Jul 5, 2011)

Actually exporting medicines is not a big deal in turkey. Just ask your pharmacy to write a receipt explains what those drugs are. Cuz custom officers or airport staff hardly know anything about steroids.

Marinejacko, that is real of course. Pfizer is a pharmaceutical giant. But we observate that its not so effective in muscle grow but this is not scientific research of course 

By the way, if you dont want to take the risk of exporting medicines. You can contact with a turkish pharmacy which sells their product world-wide online. Our company do that.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Delhi said:


> Just back from Turkey.
> 
> TRUST ME to get anything other than primo, anapolon and test caps you will have difficulty (I searched over 100 pharmacy over 3 days and gave up).
> 
> ...


THANK YOU !!!

I have been saying this for over a year now and felt no fu**er believed me !


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JanillTR said:


> Actually exporting medicines is not a big deal in turkey. Just ask your pharmacy to write a receipt explains what those drugs are. Cuz custom officers or airport staff hardly know anything about steroids.
> 
> Marinejacko, that is real of course. Pfizer is a pharmaceutical giant. But we observate that its not so effective in muscle grow but this is not scientific research of course
> 
> By the way, if you dont want to take the risk of exporting medicines. You can contact with a turkish pharmacy *which sells their product world-wide online. Our company do that*.


good bye


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

quite a few Turkish friends who I trust pretty well have assured me as a Turk you can get pretty good amounts and prices in Turkish pharmacies. As a "tourist" more difficult. YOu could always try to befriend a Turk and have him ask in a Pharmacy ?!?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Milky said:


> THANK YOU !!!
> 
> I have been saying this for over a year now and felt no fu**er believed me !


LOL Well I searched high and low and while some have it they wont sell it. I asked them many times and it is due to this;

THERE IS LITTLE SUPPLY.

All the "real" test is made right here in the UK (Cambridge) and as such is MUCH harder for them get and order large quantities. So they only get about 10 boxes (10ml) each quarter and they pay much more for that than they used to. All the real test is therefor kept for the locals who "Need" it. Also because it is made here in UK it is much more regulated than when it was made in Turkey meaning they cant just order 500 amps like they used to (And that was not always ordered legitimatley..it is Turkey remember).

So anyone who wants "real" test in Turkey will find it difficult at best. Even if you wave 100's of Lira in there face they wont budge. They will offer you UG test / Iranian enanthate but it is WAY, WAY, WAY to expensive and looked VERY suspect to me.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Northern Rocker said:


> quite a few Turkish friends who I trust pretty well have assured me as a Turk you can get pretty good amounts and prices in Turkish pharmacies. As a "tourist" more difficult. YOu could always try to befriend a Turk and have him ask in a Pharmacy ?!?


Nope mate I tried taht with 3 different turks. All of whom came back and told me the same story...MAYBE, MAYBE in the non tourist areas you can get it a little easier but the fact is Organon no longer makes test in Turkey, pharmacies need to import it from here in the UK. This changes the landscape totaly...because here in the UK organon can control supply (Which tehy could not over in Turkey) THAT IS WHY THEY MOVED MANUFACTURE TO HERE.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

To prove this I am willing to post up pics of the cambridge sust / pregnyl with turkish stickers applied. They are 1ml amps per box, very nice packaging and look very, very difficult to fake. If you manage to get 1 box from a pharmacy you have done well. 19/20 will turn you away (Or try to sell you UG)


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Milky said:


> THANK YOU !!!
> 
> I have been saying this for over a year now and felt no fu**er believed me !


I did Milky because of my own experience over there, the only thing that is worth buying is Proviron IMO


----------



## explosions3 (Sep 2, 2010)

I went to turkey in may to a place called Turunc which is near marmaris buy is a little village and the pharmacy there although small had everything i was looking for. I brought back some anapolon and proviron and they only had 3 vials of sus left so he ordered me some more in and I collected it the next day. I'm currenty running the sus and anapolon and it's a all gtg making great gains. We went into some pharmacies in marmaris but they all tried to sell me stuff that didn't seem legit I think the built up areas try and mug u off but the smaller areas seemed fine.


----------



## Kragh (Apr 13, 2005)

Delhi said:


> To prove this I am willing to post up pics of the cambridge sust / pregnyl with turkish stickers applied. They are 1ml amps per box, very nice packaging and look very, very difficult to fake. If you manage to get 1 box from a pharmacy you have done well. 19/20 will turn you away (Or try to sell you UG)


Delhi, youre not right, you just go the wrong places. Been to Turkey many times and all seems fine.

And Genotropin is great, 4IU Genotropin seems to be the same as 8IU Hygetropin.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Delhi said:


> Just back from Turkey.
> 
> TRUST ME to get anything other than primo, anapolon and test caps you will have difficulty (I searched over 100 pharmacy over 3 days and gave up).
> 
> ...


Bro quick question did you say u got cambridge sus and pregnyl from turkey?


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

i need some clomid nolva proviron and ursodol tabs..also some dostinex..and hcgs and hgh..so hope i can get that over there,,i was there in may and could not find any sus anywhere


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Have been Turkey many times.

They will sell you anything over there. Absolutely anything, with no problems.

I personally would not buy anything from Turkey, you will see for yourself, everything is fake.

I'd rather use a UK UGL than a turkish fake.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Buy a fake T-Shirt and some jeans from Turkey.

Bring them back and wear and wash as normal.

Within 3 - 6 weeks, you will see it kicking in...your t shirt will be too tight, and your jeans wont even fit over your calves.

Dont forget PCT.


----------

